# Flaring Competition



## Kiara1125

Welcome to the flaring competition! Feel free to post a picture of your betta flaring. Male or female, the entry is two bettas per person. Photos must be of a betta flaring. It doesn't matter if the fins are all stretched out or not, but the beard is what I'm looking for. Any angle, doesn't matter. Even females bickering is a good shot. :lol:

So, to sum it up ...

Rules:




*Two bettas per person*
*Male or female accepted*
*Betta *MUST* be flaring*
 
The contest will end on March 17th. Good luck to everyone who enters!

The first place winner will receive a hand drawing by me of their betta flaring! Here's an example of my work.





























*I am looking for two more judges. PM me if you wish to be a judge. You may not participate in the competition if you are judging.*


I have permission from Perseusmom for this contest. 
This contest is not an official BettaFish.com contest and the forum staff are not involved in any way.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Gorbash flaring, you can see the beard best in this one, I believe.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Here's facefirst shot... He likes my phone haha


----------



## DBanana

Rowr...ignore my adorable little eyes


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Oh my god he totally has anime eyes there  that's so cute


----------



## Kiara1125

Right? He has little kawaii eyes. I love it!


----------



## mawriealert

Say hello to Mr.McSquigglez!~


----------



## JDragon

Here's my MG boy. :-D


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Gorgeous boys everyone... I love seeing them flair, such rugged little guys 
Here's Mortie


----------



## PonyJumper101

Ohh!! I love flaring contests! Here is my boy, Montego, showing off.


----------



## DBanana

Goodness he is cute!


----------



## Kiara1125

PonyJumper101 said:


> Ohh!! I love flaring contests! Here is my boy, Montego, showing off.


I love the quality of the picture! I love how you can see the rays in his beard. :-D


----------



## kellray

Drake likes the camera


----------



## DBanana

Drake looks like the brother of my guy, Dag.


----------



## kellray

DBanana said:


> Drake looks like the brother of my guy, Dag.


.That's what I thought!


----------



## Meade

Here is my Mr. Clear Beard.










He loves closeups!

(Let me know if this is acceptable or if all of his body needs to be in the pic)


----------



## missavgp

Thor, he was quite mad at the mirror I was holding. Of course, he flares if you point at him too, or look at him funny....or at all. lol


----------



## trilobite

Heres one of young ones telling off my finger


----------



## DBanana

Oh my goodness, WANNNNNNNT!


----------



## Kiara1125

trilobite said:


> Heres one of young ones telling off my finger


I love. So much. WHY must you live so far away?! I would take every last one of your offspring from your batches. *grabby hands* <3


----------



## trilobite

Haha coz im cruel and spiteful! 
I wish I could send you some though, Ive literally got heaps to spare lol. Just jarred a whole bunch more


----------



## Kiara1125

trilobite said:


> Haha coz im cruel and spiteful!
> I wish I could send you some though, Ive literally got heaps to spare lol. Just jarred a whole bunch more


Oh, I know! New Zealand needs to stop being so cruel and let you send me some bettas. I love the little ones that you produce. So. Freakin'. Gorgeous!!

And cruel and spiteful ... xD I died laughing.


----------



## Araielle

trilobite said:


> Heres one of young ones telling off my finger


I want more pics of this guy. So darned pretty!


----------



## DBanana

What's the rules on sending them out of New Zealand?


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

He's so cute!


----------



## BlueLacee

Oh My God!!! they are all so beautiful


----------



## Kiara1125

DBanana said:


> What's the rules on sending them out of New Zealand?


I thought that it would be incredibly difficult to send out bettas, seeing as how it's already incredibly difficult just to get bettas into the country. Let alone it being near impossible to pick and choose which ones you want. A male VT can go for around $13 and a male CT will go for around $20.


----------



## magikb3anz

Here's my flaring boy - Ash
He has in irrational hatred f the camera so it's good when I need a flaring pic XD


----------



## trilobite

Kiara1125 said:


> I thought that it would be incredibly difficult to send out bettas, seeing as how it's already incredibly difficult just to get bettas into the country. Let alone it being near impossible to pick and choose which ones you want. A male VT can go for around $13 and a male CT will go for around $20.


Haha more like 25-30 for a vt, 50-70 for superdelta-hm, 80-90 for EE :twisted:
Basically, if you like fish keeping basically dont come to nz lol!

Araielle, Ill chuck some more pics of him up in the spawn log pics... Hes not very pretty on other angles though haha

Anyways back to the flare contest thread :-D 
Ash looks like a real spunk!


----------



## DBanana

For some of the kiwi fish I've seen I'd spend that much.


----------



## magikb3anz

He's actually not ^_^
He's not very aggressive. He hasn't flared at me, or anyone for that matter even once 
He only flares at his reflection and the camera and my female betta.
Speaking of which, she's the spunky one O_O (flares at EVERYTHING)


----------



## Kiara1125

trilobite said:


> Haha more like 25-30 for a vt, 50-70 for superdelta-hm, 80-90 for EE :twisted:
> Basically, if you like fish keeping basically dont come to nz lol!
> 
> Araielle, Ill chuck some more pics of him up in the spawn log pics... Hes not very pretty on other angles though haha
> 
> Anyways back to the flare contest thread :-D
> Ash looks like a real spunk!


Oh jeez ... :shock: Remind me to never go to New Zealand ... xD

I paid $20 for a male blue marble HM and I got yelled at by my parents. I'm pretty sure my boyfriend would die if it was $50 for his precious HMs.


----------



## AndyUK

Here's Aoki


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Second entry, Blaziken:


----------



## Kiara1125

Very nice! I love DTHMPKs!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Kiara1125 said:


> Very nice! I love DTHMPKs!


Oh, is he a double tail and half moon? I didn't realize :tongue:


----------



## Kiara1125

Well, even if he's not, I'd still consider him one. It looks like he has a 180 degree spread to me!


----------



## Emparios

These are my late boys, Rumplestiltskin and Pippin, showing off their fins.


----------



## Kiara1125

Rumplestiltskin is a gorgeous VT! You rarely see dalmatian VTs anymore.


----------



## Emparios

Kiara1125 said:


> Rumplestiltskin is a gorgeous VT! You rarely see dalmatian VTs anymore.


Thank you! I had instantly fallen in love when I found him, since I had never really seen a dalmatian before.


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Igneel & Ellis*


----------



## Bailmint

Milo flaring at a coke can xD


----------



## Kiara1125

Bailmint said:


> Milo flaring at a coke can xD


That's cute! My bettas flare at the Deja Blue water bottles. xD


----------



## Meade

My second entry

Callisto for warm? (His red stands out and I already have a cool entry)










I've only had him one day, but he seems more relaxed than Enceladus!


----------



## Kiara1125

Meade said:


> My second entry
> 
> *Callisto for warm? (His red stands out and I already have a cool entry)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only had him one day, but he seems more relaxed than Enceladus!


Wrong thread! lol This is flaring (which your betta is doing wonderfully), not the Color Wheel contest.


----------



## Meade

Lol duh... Don't enter contests tired.....

Still enter!


----------



## Kiara1125

Haha, it's quite alright. He meets qualifications to enter, so there.


----------



## Dakieda

Alduin's first real flare!









And Arturo with his signature 'hotdog body' flare XD


----------



## Kiara1125

Nice bettas everyone!

*The contest is now officially closed!*

I wish good luck to everyone who wins. Since I don't have a contest partner, I will be deciding the winner myself alone.

*Remember, the first three winners will receive a drawing of their betta!*


----------



## Kiara1125

*Winners*

*First Place:*
tribolite - little one ... the macro with the dragonscaling is GORGEOUS!!

*Second Place:*
_A tie!!_
Maede - Mr. Clear Beard ... love the color and the definition of his face!
PonyJumper101 - Montego ... gorgeous marble with unique scorch look!

*Third Place:*
SweetCheeksMum - Mortie ... love how flashy he is!

_So, that's it for the winners. Congratulations to everyone else. Soon I'll send you a PM with a drawing of your bettas in their flaring positions._


----------



## Araielle

Congratulations everyone! Beautiful fish!


----------



## Meagz91

Angry little fella, love the way his fins stand up on their ends  i could spend hours watching him swim around

***sorry just seen this is closed. Im new around here ***


----------



## Meade

Congrats to all the winners! Mr Clear Beard aka Enceladus, is so excited he got second. And is sharing that with another amazing fish!

Thanks to Kiara for a great and fun contest!


----------



## Kiara1125

*Update*

If you are a winner, you can send me a PM of a picture you would like me to draw of your betta. That would provide more variety for you guys. :-D


----------



## trilobite

Yay :-D Thanks guys! Little one (haha thats his name from now on) is so happy to hear the news

Congrats to all the other winners! Everyone has such stunning fish!


----------

